# reclast



## mtyszko (Jun 19, 2013)

Dose anyone know HCPCS for generic Reclast? 

Margaret


----------



## alannae (Jun 20, 2013)

J3488


----------



## TCicio (Jun 20, 2013)

*Reclast*

As of July 1st is will be Q2051, per the CMS website.


----------



## lcathey@smsc.org (Jul 15, 2013)

*Reclast J3488 VS Q2051*

I want to be certain I understand, this is merely an internal code change.  Q2051 is to be reported whether we use name or generic brand.  Correct?

J3488:  injection, Zoledronic Acid (Reclast), 1 mg, should be reported until June 30, 2013.
Q2051: injection, Zoledronic Acid, not otherwise specified, 1 mg, should be reported beginning July , 2013.

Any help will be greatly appreciated!  Thank you!


----------



## YesicaRuedas (Jul 16, 2013)

Would the change only apply for Medicare patients or for all payers?


----------



## YesicaRuedas (Jul 16, 2013)

Would the change only apply for Medicare patients or for all payers?


----------



## alannae (Jul 24, 2013)

The CMS code change should apply to only Medicare, Medicare Advantage plans, and Medicaid. Some other commercial payers may also require the new CMS code. You will have to contact them individually to find out.


----------



## lacepaint01 (Aug 1, 2013)

So we will bill this code for either medicine given? I can not find anything to say otherwise


----------



## alannae (Aug 7, 2013)

Go search for MLN Matters Number MM8286. It provides instruction on replacing J3487 (Zometa) and J3488 (Reclast) with Q2051 (generic zoledronic acid) effective 07/01/2013.

Both Reclast and Zometa have the same active ingredient. The difference was only in the dosage and packaging. For payers that include Medicare or following Medicare, they should be accepting the new Q code. Contact individual payers to be certain. And watch your doses.


----------



## leeblewb (Aug 15, 2013)

The dosing is the same, per 1 mg.  I have a few claims from Medicare that denied after July 1, but BCBS is still paying with the J3488 code.  This code has only been deactivated with Medicare (thus far at least ).


----------



## TCicio (Aug 22, 2013)

*Reclast*

I have billed Q2051 to all carriers and Cigna, Blue Cross & of course Medicare have paid with no problem, I am tracking UHC & Great West claims are pending.


----------



## lcathey@smsc.org (Jan 2, 2014)

*New Year!*

okay - just got through looking at HCPCS deletions for 2014 and Q2051 has been deleted and replaced with J3489.  

From Optum Encoder Pro:
Q2051  Injection, zoledronic acid, not otherwise specified, 1 mg  01/01/2014  To report, see J3489.

Does everyone agree?  This never ends!


----------

